# The cheapest brand new RV?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Stumbled across this.....

Roughly £31,000 plus £3100 import tax, £6000 VAT, shipping at a guess £3000, £2000 for lights and electrics etc, total of about £45,000.

With the dollar at 2 to the pound, Oscar has just boarded a 747 to go and fetch one back!

Russell

http://www.ventureoutrv.com/db14407.html

Do you think they would do a PX with the Swift?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hi

Quick, stop the plane! I just spotted it is not new!

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Do we get the feeling that you're suffering from cabin fever in your lovely Swift ?
Hold on, not long now until you'll be outside all the time under the awning.

G


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: RV*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Quick, stop the plane! I just spotted it is not new!
> 
> Russell


Hi Russell
What makes you think it isn't new??? It says it is a 2007 with 2K miles onto it (that is the delivery miles mate).....
Go for it matey, I bet the shower door wont end up around your ears :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Lovely RV

Keith


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

If your thinking the 2000 odd miles means not new - this is the delivery mileage from Elhart, Indiana to Bakersfield, California. Why most major RV manufacturers are in the northernmost states and their vehicles are stored and delivered through atrocious weather I don't know.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Ad doesn't mention a slideout - they usually do if there's one fitted. For that price I would expect a slideout, and personally for fulltiming I wouldn't be without one.

As others have pointed out, it is brand new, and for this reason I would not go for this coach. We were offered a brand new version of our RV at only $5000 more than we paid for our 2 year old model.
Why not buy a new one? Because of the notorious quality control (or lack of it) that nearly all the US manufacturers suffer from.

It seems that the manufacturing companies find it cheaper to churn out their products and deliver them straight to their dealers. The dealers then sell to Joe Public, and sit back and wait for their customers to return with a list of faults requiring rectification.

This is why all the large US dealers have workshops: they expect to carry out warranty work. They naturally get paid for this work by the manufacturer, so they're happy to do it.

And the manufacturer saves on having to inspect & rectify faults, which would slow down their production line.

So everyone is happy, except the customer. He has shelled out his hard-earned, goes off truckin', and then finds all the faults that should have been identified pre delivery.

Now that scenario is bad enough if you're an American buying from a dealer. What happens if you buy in the States & immediately ship your coach to Blighty? The jacks won't go down - who do you get to fix them? Mainstream UK dealers aren't likely to be too sympathetic. How do you get your repair costs refunded?

We bought a coach with 2 season's light use, and 9,000 miles on the clock. Just enough use to identify manufacturing faults, not enough use for any noticeable wear & tear.

However, you pays your money and you takes your choice. If being the one to actually take the toy out of its plastic bag is important to you, I guess you'll want to buy new. I'd rather let someone else have the headaches!

Bruce


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hi Bruce

I am only window shopping but you have raised some very good points.

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We met a couple at Shepton and they were telling me they had imported their brand new Coachman. It was absolutely stunning. Total price landed her in the UK £36000, taxes paid the lot. They bought in 2005.


stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hi Stew

At the moment, with the US Dollar touching 2 to the pound, it is a good time to import or consider a forward contract in the currency.

Russell


----------

